# How Does One Hard Boil Eggs?



## Anonymous (Apr 1, 2003)

_____?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2003)

Place eggs in a pot of cold water with enough water to cover by about 1".  Turn heat on high, once boiling put lid on pot and turn heat off.  Set timer for 15-20 miinutes.  At that time remove eggs from water, run under cold, running water, roll eggs on side of sink to crack and finish peeling under running water.


----------



## cats (Jul 7, 2004)

This is not meant to be a reply to original question, but I have a followup question regarding same topic.  My husband and I recently moved to a rural area on about 2 acres and a new home and, as I nice surprise, our neighbor has a hen house. Lucky us, we can purchase all the most beautiful large brown eggs we could ever want, taken right from the hen house. My problem is not with cooking to hard boil the eggs, and not with preparation for the filling to make deviled eggs, but rather I cannot get the shells off these eggs without ruining the whites.  I use my standard method, i.e.; immediately after cooked, I drain pot and chill eggs in an ice water bath, mostly ice. It seems like there is some type of membrane that won't detach from the cooked egg white. Thus, the eggs do not look too attractive when stuffed, all bumpy and uneven, not suitable for guests. Is it because they are actually too fresh. I do use them either immediately or within a few days after getting them?  Any tips would be most appreciated, after all, what is a good picnic without some yummy and attractive deviled eggs.  Thanks.


----------



## MJ (Jul 7, 2004)

Your eggs are to fresh. I had that same problem. They taste great but they are a pain to peel. Let them sit in the fridge awhile. This is the most important thing. Some ppl add salt, and vegetable oil but I found that the biggest factor is the age of the egg.


----------



## Raine (Jul 7, 2004)

Try adding some vinegar to your water when you boil them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 7, 2004)

Vinegar only helps hold the white together if they happen to crack.  That's why when you cook poached eggs a couple tablespoons of white vinegar is added to the water - keeps the whites from floating all over the place.

A really fresh egg, like MJ said, won't peel.  The reason being is the air pocket around the egg has not had a chance to develop yet.  Once the egg is about 10 - 14 days old the air pocket has expanded around the egg and will peel easily.  They can be kept up to 3 weeks but the test is if they float throw them away.  A really fresh egg will lay at the bottom of a pot of water on its side.  Once the air pocket develops the big end of the egg will float on top.

DO NOT wash egg until ready to use - then washing is OK.  There is a natural coating that protects the egg from harmful bacteria.


----------



## Raine (Jul 7, 2004)

For me sems like the vinegar kept it from cracking and made it easy to peel.  Don't recall eggs from the hen house being that way, but that was too long ago to remember.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 8, 2004)

Oncee your egg has boiled a bit, tap it with a fork or knife.  This will let some water in, which will loosen that membrane.  When shelling there will be water under the membrane making for easy removal.


----------



## cats (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who wrote regarding my deviled egg peeling problem. Seems like I assumed correctly that the eggs are too fresh. I made some potato salad yesterday and hard boiled eggs for it that were approx. 10 days old and had no difficulty with the peeling, so it seems that the egg's age is a factor. One suggestion that I think is worth a try next time with my super fresh eggs was from tancowgirl (I think), suggesting a light tap on the eggs while boiling them to allow a bit of water inside the shell, so I will try that next time. 


[/b]


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 12, 2004)

I would try blanching them in cold water when they are boiled.


----------



## crispycritter (Jul 12, 2004)

One more suggestion along the lines of salt in the water.  Even with older eggs I had the problem of not an attractive peeling.
When I cook mine, I do add about 1 TB of salt to the water.  When they're done, I drain the hot water out and then bang the eggs around inside of the pan to crack the heck out of 'em.  Then I add cold water and keep changing the water til the eggs are nice and cool.  Don't know if this will work for anyone else but for some reason, it works for me. :P


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2004)

I am glad I caught this thread. I never seem to be able to peel an egg without big troubles. I want to pickle some eggs.


----------



## chef_corey (Oct 5, 2004)

can you over boil and egg?

C.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 5, 2004)

chef_corey said:
			
		

> can you over boil and egg?
> 
> C.



Yes.  The yolk turns greenish and the white is quite tough.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 5, 2004)

Get your eggs from the market and let them sit in the fridge for at least a week. Follow the directions for hard boiled eggs.....then place the eggs in the fridge for 24 hours before peelin them. Peel them under a stream of lukewarm water from the faucet.


----------

